# Smoking boneless, skinless chicken breast. Crazy, you say?



## brisketman (Aug 6, 2007)

First off, I am new here and just amazed with all the great info I have found thus far! It's just the tip of the iceburg, I'm sure, but I am salivating already.

Ok, to the subject at hand. Please let me know your thoughts, views, experiences on this - I have always heard that you should never smoke boneless, skinless chicken breasts because they will come out too dry. Well, I have to strongly disagree. I tried it the other day on my electric water smoker (bought at garage sale for $3.00 - sweet) and man, I could not believe how they came out! I have never had a more moist and succulent peice of chicken EVER. I'm guessing it had much to do with the water in the smoker and the marinade I used.

I put together a simple marinade of :
oil 
red wine vinigar 
water 
Old Bay seasoning
fresh garlic and ginger
black pepper

I put it all in a gallon bag with the chichen breasts (sucking the air out) and left it in the frig for about 5 hrs. Then threw it on the water smoker for about 3 hrs. or so. OH MY GOD!! amazing! 

*TRY IT!*


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 6, 2007)

I've smoked boneless, skinless breasts before, but never for 3 hours...45-60 minutes tops!

anyway, I brined them for about 2 hours, took them out of brine and dried them off, dry rubbed em, and smoked them for about 20 minutes, flipped, mopped, smoked another 25 minutes or so & pulled em off at 165 degrees.


they were awesome!!!  note, this was done on a Weber kettle grill as my smoker wasn't seasoned and ready yet...


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

Brisketman, sure sounds awesome.I've only done whole birds.
 Post some pics will ya! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Q-view is a must!

Why don't you pop over to Roll Call and get an authentic SMF welcome! Don't forget to sign up for the 5-day ecourse if you haven't already!

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome.  Yes, I've done it before and they are good.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 6, 2007)

I have not done boneless skinless chicken breast but do boneless skinless turkey breast all the time and they are GREAT.


----------



## brisketman (Aug 6, 2007)

wht,

Wow, only 45 - 60 min? what temp do you have? Mine was steady at 225 and I worry about salmonella - thus the long cook time.


----------



## placebo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds good! What kind of electric smoker did you get and what was your temp set at to cook the breasts for 3 hours?

Thanks!


----------



## brisketman (Aug 6, 2007)

Doc, next time I do the chick breasts, I will surely take pics and post them

Thanks for the friendly welcome! Good to be here


----------



## brisketman (Aug 6, 2007)

Placebo,

It's a real old Mr. Meat Smoker I got at a garage sale just the other day for 3 bucks. LOL. My temp was 225 steady.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2007)

First of all, welcome to SMF, the land of great people and awesome Q!

Smoked chicken breasts sound tasty. The secret is to brine or marinate them beforehand.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 6, 2007)

That is my favorite way to cook them!! Always moist and delicious and I have never brined them, yet, plan on trying it soon.


----------



## mickey gallert (Aug 8, 2015)

I noticed this post said at the end that it was done on a grill, higher temp than a smoker, maybe?


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 12, 2016)

3 hrs seems very long for skinless breasts -


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 12, 2016)

What temp did you set the smoker at?


----------

